# Buck I am looking at. Critique please? ND



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So I finally have photos of the buck I am going to look at. Still waiting on a response for a time to meet the lady. I think I'll bring the trailer just so if I like him I can take him home. This guy is very low priced. The woman just wants to get rid of all of her goats. I love his coloring.



















What do you guys think? I'm already in love. Lol.


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

I like his colors a lot, and he looks nicely built too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is the one with the one registered parent?

He does look real nice. Are you ready to handle horns though? make sure you have a good sturdy fence and building and find out how distructive he is with his horns. YOu want to have your enclosure buck proof


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

It probably has a lot to do with the way he is standing but I'd like to see more length of body on him. Those horns are really something! I like his color too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, imo, he's got a somewhat steep rump and he's a bit short bodied....can't really get a real accurate critique without him being shedded or shaved and stacked out. He has beautiful markings, but I don't like the horns, although I guess you could band them. But if you don't plan on banding...horned bucks can be a total nightmare. I had one and when does started coming into season he would just bang and run at the fence with his horns trying to get to the does and reallly caused some damage.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt band horns on a buck that big -- but thats just me


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I would either.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the critique. Since I am getting a reg. buckling and doe later this year, I think I'll go ahead and get him to cross on my two grade girls (the doeling when she is much older of course) for pet stock. There are allot of pygmies and larger dairy breeds around here, but very few Nigerians, and lots of people asking for cute mini goats who want something a little more colorful and elegant than a pygmy. So I think the market is good for some pets. 

I will DEFINITELY be back on here with photos of the kids I'm considering this fall so you guys can help me choose the best out of whats available. My goat pens are tall mesh-like fencing that is pretty solid, not the wobbly cattle fencing. I also have electric wire running about the height of their heads so if they jumped on it or started to climb they'd get a little zap. I hope he'd be fine with that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only time horns on a buck are a problem here was when I didn't have proper fencing for them. I really like his color, he and Spirit and Gypst will make you some very colorful babies :greengrin: 


With your fence having a hot wire, it won't take him long to figure out that he needs to stay off of it....just be sure that his shelter is sturdy as he will use his head on it. Just as a reminder, even if it is a last resort, never grab a buck by his horns, regardless of the situation he will see it as a threat and act accordingly, if not at the moment, at a later time when you are not expecting it.
He appears to be young, going by his horns, they are a bit smaller than my buck Teddy's...and Teddy is 17 months old.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Give him things to rub his head against: tree stumps, logs, even landscape timbers you set in concrete. Because he WILL rub those horns against anything he can! My Buckly has MASSIVE curling horns, and is really destructive with them. He lives in cattle panel fencing (his big horns won't fit through the holes so I don't worry about his head getting stuck BUT I did put smaller wire on the outside because I used it for a mom and kids for a while as well) but right now he's in normal fencing (he's at a neighbor's) and he doesn't bother the fence because he has bushes and trees to rub against instead.

I think he looks gorgeous without any MAJOR faults, and will make beautiful pet goats!


----------

